# Just wanted to share...agility is painful...for the out of shape me!



## Teffy

That's all I wanted to say...in pain LOL ainkiller:

Got plantar fasciitis on the mend prior to Monday...it's fully back now, Birkenstocks are back on, rolling with the frozed water bottle. I was limping while tracking today, eek!

If you're still reading this and if you're not an athletic kind of person like me (I can catch a flying ball ANYWHERE with my head)...do tell...how do you keep in 'shape' for agility?

Apparantly, the above smile is called 'painkiller'...I thought it was Darth Vader.


----------



## debjen

LOL Oh boy do I understand..let's just say I'm an overweight middle age woman..and having problem with some asthma right now..well at our trial this weekend I was talking to a well known world team competitor and was saying I just couldn't keep up with the dogs this weekend and she said well you've got good handling skills you just need to loose some weight so you can run better..LOL..Thank you I do know that...

Wanted to add She wasn't being mean or anything .. I've known her for several years and she has taught me a lot over the years


----------



## fjm

debjen said:


> LOL Oh boy do I understand..let's just say I'm an overweight middle age woman..


Me too - and I was always the one left till last when it came to picking sports teams at school, so I wasn't athletic even in my younger, thinner days! I hope to start a "proper" agility class with Poppy this winter - we did a short fun class, and she was very willing, and very, very fast. I think I shall have to teach her to recognise the numbers and work out the course for herself - there is no way I will ever be able to keep up with her when she is at full pelt.


----------



## Vibrant

If you're still reading this and if you're not an athletic kind of person like me (I can catch a flying ball ANYWHERE with my head)...do tell...how do you keep in 'shape' for agility?



Sorry, Teffy, I have no advice for you, but plenty of empathy!!! My problem is in my knees, though I have had experience with plantar fasciitis, and don't wish to repeat it!!
Agility is next on my agenda for Cheers. I'm hoping I can train her to be like those fantastic dogs that take direction from their stationary trainer who stands in the middle of the ring!:cheer2: Not likely, but I do intend to tread softly!
Where do you train for agility?


----------



## whitepoodles

Teffy 

LOL you too funny .
I was amused by your description of your pain.. SOOO sorry , but hey you know what they say, NO PAIN NO GAIN...

I do not like exercising, I would rather bike than walk and not up hills but on a straight forward road, no energy required 

I hope you heel soon OUCH !


----------



## debjen

Forgot to add but I too have a planters fascitis and a heel spur..I wore orthotics at work but didn't like to run in them but after doing a 3 day trial and being so much pain that I couldn't finish out the last day (even my friend's were telling me I looked bad) I went back to the podiatrist and that's when we found out about the heel spur and he made an adjustment to the orthotics and I started to make myself wear them to practice and to trials..OMG my foot felt so much better..It's never pain free but compared to where it was it is something I can live with.


----------



## Teffy

Vibrant: I train at Let's Learn Dog School up at Ballantrae, Billie McLean is the instructor. She's fabulously nice and a wealth of knowledge. 

Isn't it crazy, you try to be active to lose weight and your body gives up on you so that you can't lose weight even when you want to. 

Very nice to read that others are not exercise people too.


----------



## Olie

Teffy, I was embarrassed at how bad I was sweating when we were on the field! And when you here, "try again", "go again" - you can't hardly NOT but boy do I want too sometimes lol!! 

I HATE exercise. I was doing good for months on the bike and our wii fit but I have done nothing in the last month and I have barely lost any weight (been doing nutra system) 

The dogs get less walks in the summer because the heat is pretty bad in SC. So when we walk in the summer, its late. I cannot wait until fall.


----------



## whitepoodles

Olie said:


> Teffy, I was embarrassed at how bad I was sweating when we were on the field! And when you here, "try again", "go again" - you can't hardly NOT but boy do I want too sometimes lol!!
> 
> *I HATE exercise. I was doing good for months on the bike and our wii fit but I have done nothing in the last month and I have barely lost any weight (been doing nutra system*)
> 
> The dogs get less walks in the summer because the heat is pretty bad in SC. So when we walk in the summer, its late. I cannot wait until fall.


LOL welcome to the club. I dont like exercise per se only biking my dogs and going out for a walk with them.. I am not into agility for humans and at my age, my bones are getting too old and brittle to try what I should of done years ago 

As for diet I have found out through the years that the best secret to lose weight is not combine starch with protein.. Huge salad bowl with a 6 ounce protein (meat fish etc.) is what will do the trick.. Did it for me , NOW I have to start againhwell:


----------



## Teffy

Yeah I gotta lay off the carbs. I'll start that tomorrow


----------



## whitepoodles

[*QUOTE=Teffy;121081]Yeah I gotta lay off the carbs. I'll start that tomorrow [/QUOTE]*


HAAAAA Carbs.. my passion and downfall. 

I am guilty as charged.. Yesterday I purchased myself chocolate covered Marzipan roll, finished the entire thing in the car and threw the wrapping in the garbage can in the garage before my husband sees what I was into.. hwell:


----------



## Teffy

ROFL That's so so funny!!! It didn't even make it home!!!! 
Sounds delicious..mmmmmmm


----------



## whitepoodles

Teffy:

LOL my husband is a very tactful person and a couple of days ago he went on to purchase 4 green leaf lettuce.

He came home put them in the fridge making sure he showed them to me before stuffing them in there and asked me... Are you going on a diet as of Monday ?

I said.. yes, and the ice cream that you purchased for yourself which is in the freezer in the garage is included in my diet plans.

He had no answer.


----------



## pudel luv

whitepoodles... Are you going on a diet as of Monday ?
I said.. yes said:


> HA HA HA :bounce: ... there's always MONDAY !


----------



## whitepoodles

[quote*=pudel luv;121095]HA HA HA :bounce: ... there's always MONDAY ![/quote]*


LOL yes, and the following following following monday.. Do you realise just how many mondays there are in a single year.. YAY I dont have to start my diet THIS monday. HA !


----------



## fjm

I am always going to start a healthy eating plan - as soon as I have eaten all the food in the fridge, freezer and cupboards (I was brought up not to be wasteful!). Oh - and drunk the wine. Somehow they fill themselves up again while I am not looking ... Love the idea that the diet starts on Monday, but not yet decided which Monday!

But I have just signed up for an agility beginners' class with Poppy, so watch for all the posts about aching muscles and bruises from slipping over!


----------



## Olie

whitepoodles said:


> [quote*=pudel luv;121095]HA HA HA :bounce: ... there's always MONDAY !*



LOL yes, and the following following following monday.. Do you realise just how many mondays there are in a single year.. YAY I dont have to start my diet THIS monday. HA ![/QUOTE]


You are too funny!!!

I have started so many diets on Mondays, and equally ended them on the same Monday!! hwell:


----------



## whitepoodles

LOLOL YOU ALL crack me up.. It is good to have a good laugh once in a while among serious discussions on this forum at times.

Here is to FUN !!

I went to the dog show today to see my boy Onyx beeing shown.
I will post photos of him.. he is 9 mos. old and finished his title at 6 mos. and 10 days and we are now only having fun with him in preparation for next year's special's career.

He is such a nice boy and wonderful to live with.. He is now at Jenn's place (my handler) and went ballistic when he saw me today.

He won a best puppy in group and his bonus was a kiss and hug from mommy.

I miss him sooooo, but cant take him home yet because of my puppies.

They are leaving only on Oct. 24th..


----------



## pudel luv

whitepoodles said:


> He won a best puppy in group and his bonus was a kiss and hug from mommy.


CONGRATULATIONS :congrats:, Onyx ! 
What an extra bonus win: getting to see MOMMY. 

Looking forward to watching his specials career unfold.


----------



## Olie

Congrats Whitepoodles!


----------



## whitepoodles

Thank you guys !


----------



## Teffy

SIX months? You gotta post pictures of him! Congratulations, you must be beaming!

My Monday night agility class ended an hour ago, my legs...jelly. My friend in the handling class saw me and laughed (in a loving way) at my red lobster face, I got out of the car to greet her PWD pup and I 'pretended' to go to my knees to pet him when in fact, I just couldn't bend properly without shaking. 

Okay, tomorrow's lunch...no carbs! LOL


----------



## whitepoodles

Teffy:
YOu are HILLARIOUS... Jelly legs.. that's a good one !
What do you mean no carbs.. EAT CARBS and then go to agility class and work them off.. 

Hey why give up carbs when you can do agility LOLOL


----------



## Teffy

whitepoodles said:


> teffy:
> What do you mean no carbs.. Eat carbs and then go to agility class and work them off..



brilliant!!! Lol


----------



## taxtell

Hehe, I hear you on the agility thing.
I do 150 minutes of cardio per week and lift weights 3x a week in addition, and I *STILL* can't keep up with Flip!


----------



## whitepoodles

*I do 150 minutes of cardio per week and lift weights 3x a week in addition, and I *STILL* can't keep up with Flip![/*QUOTE]


you put me to shame !!


----------



## Olie

Me too!

What is your cardio? I just switched this week from the bike to the tredmill.


----------



## taxtell

Olie said:


> Me too!
> 
> What is your cardio? I just switched this week from the bike to the tredmill.



We have an (expensive!) elliptical we got on craig's list for a really excellent price. I use that for cardio and occasionally mix it up with the wii fit plus.


----------



## Olie

taxtell said:


> We have an (expensive!) elliptical we got on craig's list for a really excellent price. I use that for cardio and occasionally mix it up with the wii fit plus.


OMG the elliptical is my worst enemy, the most I have ever done is 6 minutes! Its killer for me, not sure why. Wii fit is fun, not so boring.


----------



## taxtell

I love it!
But I used to run, this is much better on the joints.

Husband uses the C25K podcasts on the elliptical, he says it makes it more bearable.


----------



## whitepoodles

Olie said:


> Me too!
> 
> What is your cardio? *I just switched this week from the bike to the tredmill.*




I just switched from my kitchen chair to the computer chair... was a short walk.. not too bad.. Joints are still intact...


----------



## Olie

whitepoodles said:


> [/B][/COLOR]
> 
> I just switched from my kitchen chair to the computer chair... was a short walk.. not too bad.. Joints are still intact...


LMAO! Sounds like me most of the time really lol.


----------



## whitepoodles

Olie said:


> LMAO! Sounds like me most of the time really lol.


 OK OK then, why are you teasing me with your bike to the tredmill thing 

So you too are playing exercise chairs.. great feeling isnt it.. not too much stress involved


----------



## CT Girl

Teffy,

You are too hard on yourself. Panters fascitis and a heel spurs are not a result of being out of shape it is a bio-mechanical fault. (Although extra weight makes it worse.) I have it too - if we were poodles we would not be bred. If it continues to be a problem check out electro wave shock therapy. I was advised to get surgery on both feet and decided to take a gamble on this new treatment. It is about 5 years pain free now from severe pain, numerous shots - the whole enchalada. Look at heelspurs.com

Hopefully you will not need this option but if it comes to that pt. at least there is an alternative to surgery.


----------

